# 1961 20 in Schwinn



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 19, 2022)

Added parts to this 61 double bar to make a pig/ stingray/ franken/ rat .but kinda looks cool with S2 rear and S5 front


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 19, 2022)

That is a cool looking bike mani!
I am building one of these, but mine is a 1962 Typhoon. What is the serial # on yours if you don't mind me asking?
The straight bar Typhoon bikes were 1962 only, so it would have to be a Skipper or something. The Buddy frame is out because I had one and they were stamped at the bottom bracket, not welded like these. Thanks man, Rob


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 19, 2022)

I actually can’t read the serial number due to the primer but crank was a 61 , so it could be 61/62


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 19, 2022)

Just noticed you did a Fastback front wheel! I am doing a similar setup on my Pig Bike thread. Probably an English 32 hole so I can use a Sturmey Archer drum brake hub.
I used to do the Fastback wheel on a lot of my Stingrays in the 1970s before BMX took over my life.
Rob


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 19, 2022)

You may be able to take a piece of paper and a pencil and do a rubbing over the number. It will not hurt the paint and may tell you the first 2 digits, maybe ideally the whole number for the build date.
Here is my number, kinda Kool, all  ones and twos.



Thanks, Rob


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 19, 2022)

Yes I added a S7 at first but on this bike I think I like the thinner S5 better


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 19, 2022)

I put mine on so I would have the least amount of traction possible on slick roads and gravel! 😹


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 19, 2022)

Yea that too , I learned a long time ago if I’m gonna be dumb I better be tough lol


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 19, 2022)

I have a build thread in project bikes on mine, called cleverly enough 1962 Schwinn Typhoon 20" Pig Bike if you feel inclined to check it out. It is long, but I am trying to be thorough since this is the first bike out of hundreds I built that is being documented.
Someday I hope to find another one of these frames, I want to build a black one as well.
Rob


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 19, 2022)

Most kids today would only attempt the things I did daily in the 1970s in high school on their X BOX 360!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 19, 2022)

Actually, a 1960 frame would be Kool as well, that being my birth year.


----------



## nick tures (Feb 20, 2022)

looks nice !!


----------

